# what are best supplements to use when bulking up



## brundellfly (May 30, 2011)

Hi , I would like a little help please. I have been training on and off for just over a year and would like to take it up a few notches.I am 32 now and over last 2 months gone from 10 1/2 stone to just under 12.purely a fluke as I was just experimenting trying to gain weight.I have been given a diet from someone to try,which incorporates 6 meals a day but have also been told that I need to add amino acids and casein.I'm really new to this type of thing and don't really understand what they are or what they do.I was told to buy these from my protein.com but became lost and confused at the ammount of differnt things.I would really appreciate it very much if someone could let me know i.e powder or tablets etc

Also (sorry to waffle on) is 32 a little too old to try and get to a competition stage and what would be a realistic time frame for me to get from 12 stone to 15/16 whichever is normal for my height(5'8")

Hope this all makes sense and did'nt bore you all asleep.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Eat Steak


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

try to get 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight so 12st = 144lb therefore shoot for 150g protein

x2 for carbs so 300g carbs

1/2 fat so 75g fat.

if your gaining weight and 1~1 1/2 stones in two months suggests you eating far too much, or your using or you have been that weight before and have muscle/weight memory.

split the above ammounts into 6 meals as its easier to eat smaller meals than huge ones.

As for bcaa or caesin use theses if you cant eat all your calories. or just get a basic whey such as this

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/impact_whey_protein

post up your diet and training and people will be better able to help


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Eating smaller meals is actually not easier than eating fewer larger meals. It is more suited to weight loss or minimising fat gain. I find it easier to eat about 4 large meals a day.

If you want to get more protein just get a tub of protein powder but make sure it's high in protein as a lot of the cheaper ones have a low protein count and get filled up with sugars as they are cheaper. Have a search on this site or google some different types to find reviews. All you want is one that mixes well and tastes good that isn't filled with sugar. I use one from eas as it tastes good and is not too expensive. But I don't really use it that much.

If you can get all your protein from your diet then you will not need the powders so just use them to supplement your protein needs if you have too. There is nothing about the powders that is better than the protein you find in a piece of chicken or glass of milk. It's all marketing hype.

What I would say is for your training and diet is keep it simple. If someone starts blabaring on about science just ignore it, they are weight lifters not scientists.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

MONSTER MASS, my favourite weight gainer...tastes awesome, affordable and 600 cals per serving...3 a day, or try one of these shakes for size

2 scoops whey

tbsp of peanut butter

100g oats.

banana

2 egg whites 1 egg.

5-10g of creatine

5-10g glutamine

flax

around 1200 calories in that. 2 of them a day and your golden..


----------



## Mkwilson (May 29, 2011)

I use mammoth 2500,works great for me and tastes nice...


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Use full fat milk & Extra virgin olive oil in your shakes, if your using 3 shakes a day then these 2 alone can add 1500 cals to your diet.


----------



## brundellfly (May 30, 2011)

cheers for the advice,my diet is 7:30 am 100gm oats made with water +1 teaspoon honey some fruit and 1..5 scoops whey....10:30 am 2 ryveta with cottage cheese fruit 1.5 scoops whey....1:30 pm 100gm chicken or tuna and rice....4:30pm 1.5 scoops whey fruit 2 ryveta with peanut butter...7:30 pm 100gm chicken or fish,veg rice or potatoes.....10:30pm 100gm chicken


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

milk eggs steak chicken fish

rice spuds pasta fruit veg salad

I sell supplements and recommend protein shakes for convenience,but the above

foods should be eaten more regularly than supplementation.


----------

